

A Handful of Emacs Utilities - jmdavis
http://jmdavisblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/a-handful-of-emacs-utilities.html

======
swah
Now this you won't see Vim users doing. Emacs users operate on a whole new
level (they will do it with fewer keystrokes somehow though)

